# Tory Burch Customer Service Rant/Warning



## pavilion

I had heard that Tory Burch had notoriously bad CS, but never believed it was this bad until now.  I had a pair of boots I got a little over a year ago as a gift and never wore them.  When I put them on and wore them around my apartment for 5 minutes, the zipper up the back of one broke.  

I had this issue with a pair of booties that were worn only once about two years ago that zipped up the back and returned them (CS was very unapologetic).  

I called CS and was told to contact the boutique and/or email CS.  I tried to contact CS and the number didn't work.  I emailed CS and it took over a week for them to respond (they send an automated email reply after you email them stating that you will hear back in 72 hours).  Phone CS was awful and up until the third time, I never received a customer #.  The third CS agent even apologized because the first two did not follow procedure.  Finally I received an email saying to send them back with proof of purchase and other information:

_ ear XXXX,

Thank you for contacting Tory Burch with regard to your damaged item. We apologize that your item has not worn as expected. Please send the item to us so that we can assess the damage and determine if it is repairable.

Please make sure to use a shipping service which provides tracking; such as UPS, FedEx, US Postal Service etc. for your package. This information is best kept on hand, for reference. Our mailing address is:

Tory Burch, LLC
Attention: Repairs
50 Middlesex Avenue
Carteret, NJ 07008

When mailing your item, please include your complete contact information: name, address, telephone number, proof of purchase; credit card statement or receipt, as well a detailed description of the damage.

Please do not include shoe boxes, as we cannot guarantee their return.

Please feel free to contact us at  1.866.480.TORY (8679) or reply to this email if you need additional information.

Best Regards.

Tawana
Tory Burch Customer Care
1-866-480-TORY
inquiries@toryburch.com_

I emailed them to tell them that I didn't have a receipt as they were a gift.  They responded five days later to tell me it was okay.  In the meantime, I was able to return them to Neimans because my mom is a cardholder and even though we didn't have the receipt, they used to carry the boots.  

I thought that I would email TB to tell them I would not be returning them.  I was not crazy about having to pay for shipping and insurance.  Additionally, based on the CS I had received thus far I was hesitant that they would be repaired or replaced (zipper teeth came off and the zipper was off one of the tracks) and that it would be done in a timely manner.  I was also afraid communication with CS would be a problem if there was an issue.  Before I could send an email, tonight I got the following email:

_Dear XXXX,

We are sorry for the trouble you are experiencing with the bag.  We want to inform you that you will need to return the item back to the store where it was purchased.  Unfortunately Items purchased at department stores or at any other store selling Tory Burch merchandise cannot be returned to toryburch.com.  Again we apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.  

Please feel free to contact us at 1.866.480.TORY (8679) or reply to this email if you need additional information.

Best Regards,
Lillian 
Tory Burch Customer Care_

I responded with the following, however I doubt I'll hear back:

_Hi Lillian,

I am not having problems with a bag.  I was having an issue with a pair of boots (I sent pictures of the boots).  I do not know where the boots were purchased as they were a gift that I decided to keep until my current pair of brown boots wore out.  I gave all this information to Customer Service both on the phone and in my emails.  After over 1 week and three customer service calls during each of with I received conflicting information, someone emailed me to tell me to ship the boots so that repair or replacement could be decided.  I have decided not to ship them to you for repair or replacement based on the poor communication and customer service I have received thus far and the fact that I would have to pay for shipping and insurance to send these boots to you.  

Aside from all of this, I'd like to point out that on Tory Burch's website (http://www.toryburch.com/Faq/cs-faq,default,pg.html) it states the following:

Tory Burch is happy to handle repairs (free of charge) which result from a manufacturing defect. However, we cannot handle repairs that are the result of normal wear and tear.

If you believe that there is a defect in materials and/or workmanship, for fastest results you should return the item to the place of purchase. If you wish to have us repair your item, contact Tory Burch Customer Service by phone at 1.866.480.TORY (8679) or by email at inquiries@toryburch.com for instructions on how to return the item to our offices for inspection. We will repair or replace your item free of charge if we determine, upon inspection, that the damage is due to a manufacturing defect. Typical turn-around time is three to four weeks.


The way it is written leads one to believe that regardless of where they are purchased, if there is an issue, Tory Burch will take care of it.

I own over 30 pairs of Revas and numerous other Tory Burch heels, sandals, and boots.  I have a number of Tory Burch clutches and at least 60 pieces of Tory Burch clothing.  I can say with 100% certainty that after this experience, I will never be purchasing from Tory Burch again.  The customer service I have received has been horrible.  Your email has confirmed that I made the correct decision in deciding not to ship these boots to you.  I have all of the emails to confirm that I was told to ship these boots to Tory Burch if you would like verification.  In my three phone calls to customer services, only the third gave me a customer number.

My mother relayed my Tory Burch customer service story to Neiman Marcus and because of her card level, the fact that they used to carry the boots, and out of sympathy, I was able to return the boots to them, but for less than the retail value that was paid for them.  

I am appalled by Tory Burch Customer Service and the contradicting information I have been given each time.  For a company that is trying to market itself as a "luxury company" one would expect far better service. 

One additional note, the 0010 number for the Chicago store listed on your website was disconnecting immediately when I called it.  I know that they just switched stores so perhaps they changed phone numbers.  You may want to check that it is still working because when I had this issue I was unable to contact the boutique as I was advised to do so by a Customer Service representative.

Thank you,

XXXX
_

I have read numerous places that their CS is terrible.  I will not be purchasing from them anymore.  My question is what if I had already shipped them?  I would probably be SOL and have to cross my fingers that I would have even gotten them back.  

I would advise anyone purchasing Tory Burch to do so from a department store because that way you are covered if any issues occur because dealing with Tory Burch CS is awful. 

I'm sorry that this is so long.


----------



## ACS

That totally sucks.

Tory Burch has one of the worst customer service ever!  

I had an issue with them before, but fortunately it was resolved in a positive result for me.  After that incident though, I've never ordered from ToryBurch.com again because I didn't want to deal with the headache!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I just stay away from TB in general.  Their shoes are poor quality imo and not worth it.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Pavillion, sorry to hear that, I am so lucky that my first pair of boots I just ordered were the right fit, I was thinking that if they don't fit I will just return them, but now I don't even want to order online anymore.


----------



## dreinte

From now on just shop with Nordstrom (whether full price or PM).  Customer service is a thousand times better PLUS it's better to support their outstanding business rather than a terrible one.


----------



## LVoeletters

^^I second that, I refuse to buy from the boutique if i can price match it at nordstrom.


----------



## Stophle

Wow, what a horrendous experience. I'm so sorry to hear you had to deal with all of that, how incredibly frustrating! I'm sad to read about TB's bad customer service, because I generally really like the look of her items and hope to add more to my collection in the future. In fact, I just bought a pair of sunglasses from an outlet store that I LOVE and I almost bought my first pair of Reva's there (ended up being too expensive, so got the sunglasses instead.) Now I'm concerned about anything going wrong with future purchases.


----------



## stardog

Yeah just stick to Nordstrom. I like Revas but there return policy is the best especially if you take forever to wear an item like many of us do.


----------



## MJDaisy

i've heard about their bad customer service as well...i usually buy my TB through nordstrom for that reason.

Sorry you are having to deal with this!


----------



## handbags4me

I was just thinking about all of the bad experiences I've had with their customer service.  I am a frequent shopper and often have to buy things directly from TB that are not carried at dept stores.  The response time on emails to CS is HORRENDOUS.    Why even offer email contact if you're not going to reply?  Several emails I sent to TB CS were NEVER answered.  I, too, have received conflicting information on one issue when I've had to make several phone calls on the same problem.  I've ordered items during their sales and received order confirmation, only to weeks later receive an email that the item was cancelled because it was no longer available.  This happened to me on SEVERAL items that I purchased last year as Christmas gifts during their black Friday sale.  I called CS to ask if they would extend me the black Friday discount to re-purchase other suitable IN-STOCK items in lieu of the items they cancelled and they flat out said NO.  They also lead you to believe that items purchased online can be returned to a TB boutique.  THey don't tell you that the boutique will not provide you a credit, but simply pack your item, mail it back, and you'll still have to wait for online to credit you.  This is a company that clearly has not scaled their Operations and Customer Service with the growth of their business.  Too bad Tory...Nordstrom will always win my business now.


----------



## pavilion

Just thought that I'd post an update.  On Wednesday, I emailed Customer Service the following: 

_To Whom It May Concern:

I am writing to share an extremely poor Tory Burch Customer Service experience.  I have received contradictory information and less than timely responses.

A little over a year ago, I received a pair of brown Tory Burch boots as a gift.  These boots were a style that zipped up the back.  I really liked them, but already had a nice pair of brown boots.  I decided to keep the Tory Burch boots and put them away until my current brown boots wore out.  On the monring of Wednesday, December 28, I decided to wear the Tory Burch brown boots that had just been sitting in my closet.  I put them on and zipped up the back.  I walked around my carpeted apartment for no more than 5 minutes when my boyfriend informed me that the bottom half of the left boot had come unzipped.  The top half remained zipped.  I unzipped them to the point where the zipper had opened where they became stuck.  After approximately 10 minutes with the assistance of my boyfriend, we were able to unzip them.  Under the assumption that perhaps this was a fluke, I rezipped them.  When the zipper got halfway up to the point where the zipper had separate last time, the zipper came off one of the tracks of teeth and two zipper teeth fell off of the side where the zipper was no longer attached.  Needless to say, I was unable to wear these boots.

That evening, after my internship, I contacted Tory Burch Customer Service.  I told the man that answered what had happened, reiterating that they were a gift and I did not know where they were purchased.  He responded that it would be no problem and that I had two options: I could take them to a Tory Burch boutique or I could email Tory Burch Customer Service.  He did not give me a customer number or offer to take my complaint and forward it to the necessary department.  Rather than just going to the Chicago Tory Burch boutique, I decided to call first as I have not particularly been pleased with prior visits there.  When I called the (312) 280-0010 number listed on www.toryburch.com, the call was immediately disconnected.  I tried a few more times but was disconnected.  I knew that they recently moved to a new location so I called Customer Service again to see if perhaps the number had changed, but was told that was the only number they had.

That same evening, Wednesday, December 28th, I emailed Tory Burch (inquiries@toryburch.com).  I received an email stating that I would get a response in 72 hours.  I understood that with the New Years holiday that I would probably not hear until Monday or Tuesday.  On Tuesday, I called Customer Service when I did not receive a response.  I was informed that I should have received a response by now but that there was nothing that she could do.  Again, I was never given a customer number or given any further assistance.  When I attempted to give her the series of numbers (#8629-271&#8203;493197-218&#8203;9) that I presumed to be some sort of case number from the subject line of the email stating that I would hear back within 72 hours, she told me that they were not relevant. 

On Wednesday, January 4, I called Customer Service again feeling that this was ridiculous.  Finally, a competent Customer Service respresentative (Avis) gave me a customer number and forwarded my issue to Corporate.  She told me that this was what the first two representatives should have done.

I finally received a reply late Thursday afternoon instructing me to ship the boots to Tory Burch LLC, Attn: Repairs.  Because it instructed me to include proof of purchase, I immediately replied inquiring as to if missing proof of purchase would be an issue as the boots were a gift.  I was also irritated because I would have to pay to shipping and shipping insurance to send the boots back when they have never been worn (I attached pictures of the bottoms of the boots along with the zipper issue in my original email).  I also asked for an estimation for how long the repair or replacement process takes.  I didn't get an answer to my question until Tuesday, January 10th.  I do not understand how two simple, standard questions could take that long to answer.

Because of the lack of communication, my mother contacted Neiman Marcus, one of the retailers who used to carry the boots.  Because of my mom's card status, the fact that they used to carry the boots, and out of sympathy for how bad Tory Burch Customer Service has been, they returned the boots.  However, these boots were purchased when they first came out and Neiman Marcus was only able to return them at the 65% off price because they were a gift so we did not have a receipt.

Last night, Tuesday, January 10th, I also received an email from Tory Burch Customer Service (from Lillian).  She apologized for issues that I was having with a bag instructing me that because I could not prove it was purchased at a boutique or www.toryburch.com that there was nothing that could be done.  I never had issues with a bag.  My emails have never stated anything about a bag.

I would also like to point out that Lillian's response also contradicts with the FAQ section of www.toryburch.com, which states:
WHAT IF I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH A TORY BURCH PRODUCT?

Tory Burch is happy to handle repairs (free of charge) which result from a manufacturing defect. However, we cannot handle repairs that are the result of normal wear and tear.

If you believe that there is a defect in materials and/or workmanship, for fastest results you should return the item to the place of purchase. If you wish to have us repair your item, contact Tory Burch Customer Service by phone at 1.866.480.TORY (8679) or by email at inquiries@toryburch.com for instructions on how to return the item to our offices for inspection. We will repair or replace your item free of charge if we determine, upon inspection, that the damage is due to a manufacturing defect. Typical turn-around time is three to four weeks.

My boots were a Tory Burch product.  This section does not state that where the product were purchased affects the customer service you receive.
  I would have expected Tory Burch to stand behind all of their products regardless of purchase location. 

Needless to say, I was not happy to get less money back then it would cost to purchase a new pair of Tory Burch boots.  I also took them to a cobbler who did not believe they could be repaired.  Yet, after the contradictory information and lack of communication from Tory Burch Customer Service, I feel as though that was unfortunately the best outcome even though I end up shortchanged.  What happens if I already shipped the boots?  Would they still be repaired or replaced?  Would they be sent back unrepaired and not replaced, or would I get them back at all?

After this whole ordeal and the email last night, I went through my closet.  I own over 30 pairs of Revas and numerous other Tory Burch heels, sandals, and boots.  I have a number of Tory Burch clutches and at least 60 pieces of Tory Burch clothing.  After this experience, I highly doubt I will be purchasing any additional Tory Burch products.

I would also like to note that this is not the only issue I have experienced with a pair of Tory Burch shoes that zip up the back.  About a year or two ago my mother purchased a pair of heeled black booties that zipped up the back from www.toryburch.com.  I had the same issue after wearing them once.   I was able to return them, but Customer Service was unapologetic and never offered repair or replacement. Not to mention that it took quite awhile for my mother's credit card to be credited.

I have shared my story on a blog and apparently I am not the only person who has experienced poor Tory Burch customer service.  For a company trying to position themselves in (or close to) the luxury market, I would expect far better customer service.  Any issues that I have experienced with Prada shoes or handbags (and similar brands) regardless of whether they were purchased at Neimans or a boutique, have been happily and quickly repaired. 

My mother, my sister, and I used to love Tory Burch, but this experience has seriously led me to question its future in our wardrobes.  As a recruitment chair for a sorority, I encourage girls to purchased Revas as their black first round recruitment shoes.  This will obviously not be encouraged anymore.  I hope that this complaint is taken seriously as I know that I am not the only one who has had negative experiences with Tory Burch Customer Service. 

Regards,

XXXX_

On Friday I received a call and email from Tory Burch and they sent me a $50 gift card.  While I feel this was a nice gesture, I will only be purchasing Tory Burch from department stores.  The boutique and online store have had problems for years and they continue to say that they are working on fixing the issues, but it has been years.


----------



## bijou

I tend to stick to Nordstroms for my purchases.  I'm sorry you had to deal with this.  It's bogus!  It's a waste of time for the customer.  I recently had a pair of AGL flats & the chain broke off.  I wore them for 4 months.  I took them to Nordstroms and they refunded me my money right away.


----------



## ame

You should try to tweet directly to her with a link to your thread.


----------



## bellesandbeauxs

I'm having trouble with Customer Service right now, too.  Last Tuesday, I ordered a patent coin purse, and on my account it still says waiting on processing or whatever.  I've called and e-mailed customer service multiple times about it, but they haven't been helpful in the slightest!  Only one of the 5 or 6 people I've spoken too have given me anything of substance.  She told me that if it turns out that I don't get the item (it was a sale item, and I asked her if they might be sold out), she has found some boutiques that still have it and I can do a phone order for it.  It's been a week now and still no word...someone e-mailed me earlier and said they would check to see if it is still in stock and let me know within 48 hours (but I'm not holding my breath for that one!).  So annoying!


----------



## xiongxiong

Oh no I just purchase from Tory website 
Hope nothing happen


----------



## chloe.chloe

I had a recent interaction with Tory Burch online customer service and I wanted to share. It's actually a quite positive review, despite all the other negatives surrounding the experience. You can find my rant in the Tory Burch Quality thread. Long story short, I was less than impressed with the sub-par quality of most of the items I purchased recently from their website. I sent back 3 of the 5 things I ordered -- a bag, a pair of sunglasses, and a pair of earrings. The earrings were these tiny studs, so I put them right on top of everything else in the box, but I had a feeling there would be an issue. I received credit, no problem, for the bag and the sunglasses, but none for the earrings. I called last Thursday, 3/1, and they escalated my compaint to the corporate offices who deal with such things. They told me to wait until Tuesday (3/6) before calling to check on the status and told me I'd receive a call back from a representative who, they assured me, would rectify the situation. Like clockwork, Tuesday evening I received a call from a woman named Pat from their NJ office, who said she was sorry about the issue and that she would send me an email notification promptly following the phone call referencing the refund. No sooner did I hang up with her, did I receive said email. No questions asked. Perfect. I was very happy with the personal service and attention, and aside from the quality issues, I would say I may purchase from Tory Burch again in the future. Just my two cents


----------



## LucyBell

I bought a beautiful, black, quilted tote last May and 7 months later, the leather on the handles had worn through and white strings are sprouting out of the handles. Very disappointing. Worst handbag experience I have ever had - have been buying luxury brand handbags for 25 years. Understand from the upscale store where I purchased the bag that Tory Burch never offers repair or returns and indicated there was nothing they could do for me. Will never purchase Tory Burch's Made in China merchandise again. I wish I had done some research before buying and my hope is that the more bad reviews are posted, the more chance that they will improve their customer service and support. I know the brand is very hot right now but shouldn't be too hot to care about quality and accountability to their customers!


----------



## xiongxiong

Yup I agreed , I just brought a Robinson Adjustable Chain Mini Bag , found some glue stain on it and I can't remove it 

Tory is willing to change it but I will be too troublesome for me to send back to state 

Don't think I will buy from Tory again , luckily I didn't buy their shoe .


----------



## foxhill7

Just wanted to chime in here with my agreement....They SUCK! I refuse to enter the store at my local mall and if I buy anything Tory Burch I get it at Nordstroms.....The last time I went into our local mall TB store they were so incredibly nasty....NEVER AGAIN!!


----------



## rebeccaxobags

I'm sorry to hear about your trouble with customer service. I agree TB customer service isn't good-plus they know nothing about their merchandise.  I always call a store for sizing questions. The King of Prussia store is always very nice.


----------



## kayti

Agreed! I ordered a pair of flip flops on sale about a month ago. Sent them back the day after I received them for a smaller size. One month later, (today), I received an email outlining my order. They returned my $35 sale "printed flip flop" and are sending me a "printed flip flop" for $50. The sale one hasn't been on the website since the day I received my order. There is no product number or picture of the flip flops they are sending me. Additionally, there is a $7 return fee that has been charged to me once and will be charged to me again if I send these back, which I will, because I don't like any of the current printed flip flops on their website.
Finally, this isn't their problem, but I'm not even in the US anymore and won't be until September. I just assumed they would credit my account or give me a gift card instead of sending me something and charging me extra for something I never ordered. WTF.


----------



## kayti

Update: got an email from TB, they've credited my account and apologized. 

We're good.


----------



## ilikegrapes

Bumping this because I found it while Googling TB with my own issues.  I WANT to spend money at their store and online, yet they don't want it. After not getting greeted or helped in the local store (after 15 minutes of holding two pairs of shoes), I contacted corporate and then the store manager emailed me. She suggested I call ahead of time and make sure a rep is available to help me. ?????

I actually called the store today looking for the Amanda boot and was told they don't have it, not friendly, no offer of help in any way. If I called you about $400 boots, wouldn't you try to find some or tell me they won't be in stock ever again, but have you seen the xyz boot?


----------



## frankn26

I have just purchased online from Tory Burch website, after reading other posts wish I had gone through NetaPorter who offer outstanding service. I paid 72US dollars for DHL express to Sydney, as going overseas next week, 3 emails to why my order not shipped..... No reply or automated response. Will never use this site again. My Net a Porter TB moccasins arrived in 3 days including one weekend day. Not good enough to charge huge postage and not deliver


----------



## vesperlynd

emcosmo1639 said:


> I just stay away from TB in general.  Their shoes are poor quality imo and not worth it.


Couldn't agree more and that's because Tory Burch items are made in China.


----------



## candicen83

Three words: horrible customer service.  I've called them two times and 2 out of 2 times, they've been BAD & absolutely unhelpful experiences.  I was until now a HUGE Tory Burch fan, but now that I've experienced unhelpful, rude customer service basically 100% of the time, I will be dropping this brand.  

I made two transactions for their black friday sale. I was up late and got the email announcement for the sale just after 3AM.  Needless, to say I was one of the FIRST to order from their site for the sale.  My first transaction was for over $800 (pre-discount).  I then realized I had family that would love some TB, so I went back and made another purchase over $600 (pre-discount) within about an hour of the first order.  All the items I bought were still fully stocked later in the day when I checked the site.  

First annoying experience, I contacted customer service to see if they could combine my orders since I bought over $1100 of goods and was hoping their 30% discount could also be applied to my 2nd transaction.  They said "no" they couldn't combine orders or recredit the difference for the discount.  Not a big deal, it was my mistake for not buying the items together so I moved on.

The orders were placed 11/29/13.  Today, I call them to ask why my 2nd order was still listed as "open," they said they may have ran out of stock and might have to cancel my order.  I stated that I was one of the first to place my orders and that based on the time stamp for my order, I should have received priority.  The rep said that people who order next day air may have gotten their orders filled first even if they placed their orders after me.  Really??? This is supposed to be okay?  You mean TB doesn't update their stock and so people who pay first could still have their orders canceled to people who order AFTER them just because these folks chose next day air?  Throughout this, her tone was very unsympathetic with a "take it or leave it attitude."  It's been nearly a week and I had to call the company instead of them contacting me about a problem with my order.  

I had the option to check out with 2 day UPS air for free for both orders, but decided this was not necessary as there was no rush and no need to cost the company additional expenditure in delivering the order.  So, being thoughtful and patient on my end basically gave the company the go ahead to walk all over me.

So then she says she would transfer me to her supervisor to see if there was anything she could do.  In the same breath, the rep also said there was really nothing they could do other than to review if they would get new stock to fulfill the order.  So I'm not really seeing how talking to a supervisor will change anything but I humored her and said okay, "transfer me."  Well, it was at this point that I got the infamous hang-up.  So am I surprised?  Sadly, nothing surprises me about TB anymore.  Disappointed?  Yes.

I was hoping Tory Burch would use customer service as an opportunity to set themselves apart, but they have been one of the worse I've dealt with yet.  I hope other people will share their customer service experience because there is NO WAY I am the only one who has experienced this kind of treatment.  I guess I will be moving on from here.  They have nothing over Chanel crossbody purses anyway.


----------



## sarahlinz4

I have about 5 pairs of TB shoes (flats, sandals, boots). I've got to say, I am almost always dissapointed in the quality. I just branched out and bought an Aquatalia rider boot and it is hands down the nicest most comfortable boot I have ever worn! Agree with previous posters that I always buy from Nordstrom when possible because of their awesome customer service.


----------



## mariapepsi

pavilion said:


> I had heard that Tory Burch had notoriously bad CS, but never believed it was this bad until now.  I had a pair of boots I got a little over a year ago as a gift and never wore them.  When I put them on and wore them around my apartment for 5 minutes, the zipper up the back of one broke.
> 
> I had this issue with a pair of booties that were worn only once about two years ago that zipped up the back and returned them (CS was very unapologetic).
> 
> I called CS and was told to contact the boutique and/or email CS.  I tried to contact CS and the number didn't work.  I emailed CS and it took over a week for them to respond (they send an automated email reply after you email them stating that you will hear back in 72 hours).  Phone CS was awful and up until the third time, I never received a customer #.  The third CS agent even apologized because the first two did not follow procedure.  Finally I received an email saying to send them back with proof of purchase and other information:
> 
> _ ear XXXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Tory Burch with regard to your damaged item. We apologize that your item has not worn as expected. Please send the item to us so that we can assess the damage and determine if it is repairable.
> 
> Please make sure to use a shipping service which provides tracking; such as UPS, FedEx, US Postal Service etc. for your package. This information is best kept on hand, for reference. Our mailing address is:
> 
> Tory Burch, LLC
> Attention: Repairs
> 50 Middlesex Avenue
> Carteret, NJ 07008
> 
> When mailing your item, please include your complete contact information: name, address, telephone number, proof of purchase; credit card statement or receipt, as well a detailed description of the damage.
> 
> Please do not include shoe boxes, as we cannot guarantee their return.
> 
> Please feel free to contact us at  1.866.480.TORY (8679) or reply to this email if you need additional information.
> 
> Best Regards.
> 
> Tawana
> Tory Burch Customer Care
> 1-866-480-TORY
> inquiries@toryburch.com_
> 
> I emailed them to tell them that I didn't have a receipt as they were a gift.  They responded five days later to tell me it was okay.  In the meantime, I was able to return them to Neimans because my mom is a cardholder and even though we didn't have the receipt, they used to carry the boots.
> 
> I thought that I would email TB to tell them I would not be returning them.  I was not crazy about having to pay for shipping and insurance.  Additionally, based on the CS I had received thus far I was hesitant that they would be repaired or replaced (zipper teeth came off and the zipper was off one of the tracks) and that it would be done in a timely manner.  I was also afraid communication with CS would be a problem if there was an issue.  Before I could send an email, tonight I got the following email:
> 
> _Dear XXXX,
> 
> We are sorry for the trouble you are experiencing with the bag.  We want to inform you that you will need to return the item back to the store where it was purchased.  Unfortunately Items purchased at department stores or at any other store selling Tory Burch merchandise cannot be returned to toryburch.com.  Again we apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
> 
> Please feel free to contact us at 1.866.480.TORY (8679) or reply to this email if you need additional information.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Lillian
> Tory Burch Customer Care_
> 
> I responded with the following, however I doubt I'll hear back:
> 
> _Hi Lillian,
> 
> I am not having problems with a bag.  I was having an issue with a pair of boots (I sent pictures of the boots).  I do not know where the boots were purchased as they were a gift that I decided to keep until my current pair of brown boots wore out.  I gave all this information to Customer Service both on the phone and in my emails.  After over 1 week and three customer service calls during each of with I received conflicting information, someone emailed me to tell me to ship the boots so that repair or replacement could be decided.  I have decided not to ship them to you for repair or replacement based on the poor communication and customer service I have received thus far and the fact that I would have to pay for shipping and insurance to send these boots to you.
> 
> Aside from all of this, I'd like to point out that on Tory Burch's website (http://www.toryburch.com/Faq/cs-faq,default,pg.html) it states the following:
> 
> Tory Burch is happy to handle repairs (free of charge) which result from a manufacturing defect. However, we cannot handle repairs that are the result of normal wear and tear.
> 
> If you believe that there is a defect in materials and/or workmanship, for fastest results you should return the item to the place of purchase. If you wish to have us repair your item, contact Tory Burch Customer Service by phone at 1.866.480.TORY (8679) or by email at inquiries@toryburch.com for instructions on how to return the item to our offices for inspection. We will repair or replace your item free of charge if we determine, upon inspection, that the damage is due to a manufacturing defect. Typical turn-around time is three to four weeks.
> 
> 
> The way it is written leads one to believe that regardless of where they are purchased, if there is an issue, Tory Burch will take care of it.
> 
> I own over 30 pairs of Revas and numerous other Tory Burch heels, sandals, and boots.  I have a number of Tory Burch clutches and at least 60 pieces of Tory Burch clothing.  I can say with 100% certainty that after this experience, I will never be purchasing from Tory Burch again.  The customer service I have received has been horrible.  Your email has confirmed that I made the correct decision in deciding not to ship these boots to you.  I have all of the emails to confirm that I was told to ship these boots to Tory Burch if you would like verification.  In my three phone calls to customer services, only the third gave me a customer number.
> 
> My mother relayed my Tory Burch customer service story to Neiman Marcus and because of her card level, the fact that they used to carry the boots, and out of sympathy, I was able to return the boots to them, but for less than the retail value that was paid for them.
> 
> I am appalled by Tory Burch Customer Service and the contradicting information I have been given each time.  For a company that is trying to market itself as a "luxury company" one would expect far better service.
> 
> One additional note, the 0010 number for the Chicago store listed on your website was disconnecting immediately when I called it.  I know that they just switched stores so perhaps they changed phone numbers.  You may want to check that it is still working because when I had this issue I was unable to contact the boutique as I was advised to do so by a Customer Service representative.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> XXXX
> _
> 
> I have read numerous places that their CS is terrible.  I will not be purchasing from them anymore.  My question is what if I had already shipped them?  I would probably be SOL and have to cross my fingers that I would have even gotten them back.
> 
> I would advise anyone purchasing Tory Burch to do so from a department store because that way you are covered if any issues occur because dealing with Tory Burch CS is awful.
> 
> I'm sorry that this is so long.


I do agree, I just bought a handbags from them and I never got the item, when I called them the CS was rude and even when I emailed the inquiry services. I will never ever ever order from them anymore ever again... AGREE


----------



## mariapepsi

TORY BURCH SUCKS BIG TIME.
This is why:

I order something from them on DEC 14, 2013 I wait till today the item never comes. 
I called the CS and they simply said and I quote " I'm sorry but there is nothing we can do to help you all you have to do is just wait" 
What kind of response is that ? SO I emailed the company and want some explanation, after all they said they will refund my money back to my form of payment. They also asked me to refuse the package if it arrived so it will bounce back to their company. 

The CS was so rude, didn't offer me any kind of good gesture and useless. 
I never ever ever wanted to buy anything from their online/walkin/outlet anymore. 
I hope they go bankrupt cause their treatment to customer who spend lots of cash into their company completely unacceptable. 

Please purse forum members buy another stuff from different company but not Tory Burch.


----------

